# Chronometre



## Sid (18 Mai 2000)

je suis a la recherche d'un chronometre sur MAC. En fait la principale fonctionnalite que j'attend du choronometre (pas du mac) est de decompter le temps a l'envers. Càd lui demander de sonner dans 15 minuter.


----------



## JackSim (18 Mai 2000)

Fais une recherche avec le mot "countdown" sur http://www.versiontracker.com  ou http://www.download.com  tu en trouveras une bonne série. A toi de trier après pour trouver celui qui te conviendra le mieux...


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------

